# Bradley 2 Rack Electric Smoker



## trundle888 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have been given a Bradly 2 rack electric smoker and I have a few questions.

In the owners manual it says you must half fill the rear deposit bin with water to collect used/burnt bisquettes but there's no mention of putting water in the drip tray (or using any water inside the smoker). Should I full the drip tray with water or is it not needed? Would the meat not dry out with no water inside the smoker?
Is anyone familiar with this little smoker, it looks kinda cool but I have read mixed reviews and not really expecting great things. To season the smoker it says to load with '6 bisquettes and operate until empty for a couple of hours' im assuming this should be on high or maximum heat or is low 200/225 ok? 

My plan is to buy a Costco pork loin, cut it into 2 pieces that fit 1 on each rack. Im going to put a traditional bbq rub on 1 and a herb and apple rub/marinade on the other. How long should it take per lb with meat on both racks? Im planning on cooking at about 225, unless you guys suggest otherwise.
Thanks guys


----------



## trundle888 (Jan 23, 2017)

A few pictures of this little smoker. It's almost a like a counter top toaster oven. It says it's good for indoor use, if well vented, but I will be using it outside. Better safe than sorry! 













image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Jan 23, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ trundle888
__ Jan 23, 2017


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 23, 2017)

I used Bradleys for years and had this small smoker also, Do fill the back drop tank 1/2 way with water to snuff out smoldering pucks. Yes do the season like stated in the book. The 2 rack is a great compact smoker for small food items, really good for fish.

GL


----------



## trundle888 (Jan 23, 2017)

Season on high or low heat, or it doesn't matter as long as its gets hot? Any advice on water in the drip tray?

Thanks


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 23, 2017)

trundle888 said:


> Season on high or low heat, or it doesn't matter as long as its gets hot? Any advice on water in the drip tray?
> 
> Thanks


High works. Dont use any water in the tray, its such a small unit that moisture from the meat in there will be enough. You may even see liquid drip from the bottom or sides of the door, not allot. There is also a small fan inside like for convection, dont use any smoke style device in there for added smoke as the fan may ignite the wood source.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 23, 2017)

I did a small briskit flat, ribs, pork, chicken and fish in the 2 rack, worked great.


----------

